# Droping list???



## ThePierCer (Mar 19, 2008)

A while back I saw a list of different Metal that will drop the metal under it (does that make and sence?).. but for the life of me I can't find it. Does anyone have it or know where I can find it?


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 19, 2008)

Piercer,

It's known as the activity series. There's a pdf of the chart on my website in the documents section.

Steve


----------



## OMG (Mar 19, 2008)

On here its in the Data section.


----------



## ThePierCer (Mar 20, 2008)

thanks guys, thats exactly what I was looking for


----------

